# TSD where?



## karatekid1975 (Apr 2, 2002)

Hiya all.

I'm just wondering where all you take TSD (Country, state, dojang and assn  and/or org). If you have a webpage I can check out, that would be cool, too.

I did take TSD in NJ at East Coast Karate. Check out the website of the assn www.imahq.net   Go to the bottom of the page and click on East Coast Karate. That was my home away from home   The best dojang in NJ. Ok, I'm a little bais :shrug: hehehe  I'll be back there in June (Hopefully).


----------



## TangSooGuy (Apr 3, 2002)

I've been studying TSD for the past 17 years, with various dojangs as I've moved around PA, but all with the World Tang Soo Do Association. ( www.wtsda.com )

My primary dojang has been Vaughn's Dojang in souteastern PA, where I've trained and taught. www,vaughnsdojang.com

I spent 5 years at Penn State University where i studied with master Michael Kaye and the Penn State Martial Arts Group.
www.psmag.org

I recently moved to Western PA and am currently training at River Valley Tang Soo Do Academy  www.rvtsda.com

If all goes as planned, I will be opening my own dojang at a YMCA in Zelienople, PA in June, so wish me luck!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 3, 2002)

Hiya TangSooGuy.

Wow! You are in it for life   Coolness. I wish it was easy for me to find a TSD dojang when I moved. 

I wish you lots of luck with your school


----------



## Shinzu (Apr 6, 2002)

i used to study TSD under grandmaster chong su kim.  i was part of the pan-am TSD federation.

after i left there i searched awhile for a school that would provide me with the training i was looking for.

i am currently a member of the international tang soo do moo duk kwan association in northeast PA.


----------

